# The Age of Dragons: Re-Open or Not?



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Putting up this poll to see if people want me to Re-open the roleplay: The Age of Dragons.

Lately ive added alot more to the roleplay information itself, with a new race, dragon type, classes and information on dragons. The below is the new information on the roleplay but im wondering if people want it re-opened and restarted.



The Land of Em'Ralden:

The Land of Em'Ralden is magnificent land which is home to many great and powerful races. Among these races are the Elves, Dwarves, Humans and the Dragons. The Land itself is divided up into five great kingdoms: The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn which dominates the center of the land, the Home of the Dwarves. The Dense Mystical forest of Ela'Amnor dominates the south of Em'Ralden, the Home of the Wood Elves. To the East of the Kel'Karadorn Mountains lies the Vast plans and forests of Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men(Humans). The White Cities of Az'Neldaren lie to the west surrounded by vast woods, Belonging to the High Elves who they seek to unite their distant cousins the Wood Elves and Dark Elves. To the North West of the Kel'Karadorn and to the North of the Cities of Az'Neldaren lies the icy kingdom of Narg'Aron, The Lands of the Dark Elves, Here they continually battle against the evil that swarms from the Dark Lands to the east. And finally there is the Dark Lands, a vast unexplored land continually shrouded in darkness and night, the evil that pours from this land continually batters itself against the realm of the Dark elves. In recent years a land even further north of the Land of the Dark Elves has been found, where a hardier and more brutal breed of humans have been found, these humans are much larger and heavier built than their southern cousins, these Northern Humans call their land The Frozen Wastes.

Description of each land and their race:

The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn and the Dwarves:
In the center of Em'Ralden is The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn, this mountain range dominates the land and its tallest peaks pierce the clouds. This mountain range is thousands of miles long and cuts off the lands of men from the Dark lands, giving men relative peace. Inside The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn live the dwarves who make their homes inside of the great mountains themselves and in the valleys between the mountains. The Dwarves are a proud people who are very stubborn and quick to anger, they have a love of gold like no other race and are also great smiths. It is the dwarves who taught man to work metal and the earth and their works rival that of the elves. The Greatest threat to the dwarves are the Bronze and Golden dragons who dwell deep within the mountains. These two races of dragons have wings but prefer to borrow through the mountains and ground to travel. Like all other races the Dwarves have been fighting a losing battle against the dragons which plague their lands.

The Mystical forest of Ela'Amnor and the Wood Elves:
To the south of the great mountain range of Kel'Karadorn is the forest of Ela'Amnor. the forest itself stretches for thousands upon thousands of miles in every directions until it reaches the see. Every so often within the forest are small mountain ranges where the Green dragons are said to reside.. Within this forest dwells a great many strange and wonderful creatures which the wood elves have come to care for. The wood elves originally came to Ela'Amnor ten-thousand years ago when they were part of the race merely known as "the elves". After settling in the forest they started to change in appearance to the original elves, their eyes become darker and their skin much fairer. The Wood elves make their homes in small cities within the tree's of the great forest. For the last two-thousand years the lands of the Wood Elves has been threatened by the arrival of the Green Dragons who are extremely territorial and will kill anything that comes in its way. Due to the growing number of these dragons their territories have started to encroach on the lands of the wood elves, and due to the nature of these dragons they destroy all in their way.

Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men(European like):
Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men lies to the east of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. This kingdom ruled by the mortal race of men have lived here peacefully for the last five-thousand years thanks to the eastern range of the mountains which defends them from the dark lands. Bel'angrath is made up of vast open plains and thick woods. Across the land are the great cities of men which were built after their meetings with the dwarves who taught them how to work metal and stone. In the last two-thousand years the humans have started to have dealings with the Wood elves to the south and it was these elves that taught the race of men how to wield the ways of magic, but as they slowly learnt how to master this new found way of power, The Red and Blue dragons came from the north. These dragons were fleeing from some great danger in the Dark lands where they once resided and came to the lands of Bel'angrath, here they found that Humans were no match for them and started to raze villages and towns so they could have new homes to live. The humans requested aid from the Dwarves but they had problems with the dragons of the earth. The humans then asked for help from the wood elves, but they had their own problems with the dragons of the forest. It seems the humans are left to fight their loosing war against the invading dragons of the north.

The Frozen Wastes and the North Men(Viking like): Further north of the land of the Dark Elves lies the frozen wastes, a land completely covered in ice and snow where the days are even shorter and the nights longer. In the far reaches of the north and west of the frozen wastes is the great sea where the North Men send out their large 'dragon' ships in search of food and trade. The North Men themselves are distant cousins of the men of the south lands, the North Men have changed over the years of living in this harsh and hellish environment, they have almost become as tall as an elf and has muscled as a dwarf, making them powerful warriors and hunters. They tend to have light hair which ranges from blondes to reds, fair skin with body paint/tattoo's and dark eyes. The North Men are a hardy people because they must be as there is little food out on the tundra's and usually barely have enough for the even colder winters. The North Men are at war the with the dark lands which is to the east of their lands but that is not what poses the most threat to them. Within the Frozen wastes lives a single species of Dragon, the Ice Dragon, also known as the Frozen Terror. This dragon is said to be a sub-species of blue and silver dragons but others think it is a species of its own as its scales are constantly coated in ice to make it perfectly hidden in the snow along with giving it more armour. Ice Dragons are ambush predators that will often wait for weeks for their prey to come within striking distant. It is said that when High Lord Modeus took some ice dragon eggs to High Hold keep that they frozen the ground they were placed on and remained coated in ice even in the warmer temperature.

The White Cities of Az'Neldaren and The High Elves:
The planes and forests to the west of the Kel'Karadorn mountains are home to the High Elves where they have built their White Cities. These cities can be seen from miles around. The High Elves much like their cousins the Wood Elves and Dark elves migrated to their current kingdom ten-thousand years ago when a group from the race known as "The Elves" settled here in this sun light land to build their own kingdom as the others headed north and the rest south. Over time the Elves evolved into High Elves, their hair, skin and eye colour become much fairer. The High Elves are masters of magic and swordsmanship, their recently dealings with the dwarves have lead to trade in goods and their views on craftsmanship. Although the White Cities of beautiful, there are many that lie in ruin with smoke billowing from them. These cities are home to the native White and Silver dragons who have awoken after four-thousand years of slumber to find their territory taken over by a new race, the elves. The war between the High Elves and Dragons has been a terrible lose for the Elves as they have no allies to help them again the might of the dragons, as the other races are dealing with their own dragon problems.

The Icy kingdom of Narg'Aron and the Dark Elves:
To the north of the kingdom of the High Elves, lies the ice land of Narg'Aron where the Dark Elves make their homes across the icy plains and snow capped mountains. The Dark elves migrated to this land when the race known as "The Elves" split into three groups and traveled to separate lands seeking peace. Over the thousands of years that The Elves lived there they evolved to adapt to the darkness of the land and icy temperatures, Their hair and eyes become darker, and their skin became much much paler instead of fairer, giving them the appearance that they are dead. Ever since they settled in the icy lands, the Dark Elves have been continually battling the dark and mysterious forces from The Dark Lands. It is only thanks to the Dark Elves that the unknown evils of the Dark Lands have not swept across the world and into the domain of the other races. But in the last one-thousand years the Dark Elves have been having to deal with another threat that lurks within the icy lands where they live. The Purple and Black dragons of the north, who dont care what they kill. Fighting a war on too fronts is taking its told on the Dark elves as they are slowly losing and being pushed back. But they had a hope in which they stopped losing to the dragons for many years, an elf that became the First Dragon Rider: High Lord Modeus.

The Dark Lands:
The Dark lands lie to the east of Narg'Aron and to the North of the eastern spine of the Kel'Karadorn Mountains. Due to the Mountains the humans have been cut off from the dark lands so have lived in relative peace for the last few thousand years. The Dark lands have never been explored as those who venture into it never return. The dark lands themselves are constantly shrouded in darkness and night and very little grows their. Many dark races inhabit this land such as undead, vampires, trolls, werewolves, ect. Every so often a powerful lord of a race will gather together an army and launch an attack on the realm of the dark elves but are always forced back. It is said that the Dark lands were once peaceful and full of light before an ancient evil came. This evil is what forced the Red and Blue dragons to flee south and into the lands of men. Now with the Dragons making war upon the Dark elves, the races of the dark lands sense their chance to sweep over the world coming near.

The First Rider:
As the war between Dragons and mortals raged on and the Dark elves fought to defend the other races against the Dark lands. A young dark elf named Modeus witnessed a battle between two great dragons in the sky above a small village in the icy land of Narg'Aron. It was Modeus who would later become the First Dragon Rider and save the Dark Elves from the dragon threat for awhile and eventually teach the other races how to tame these great beasts. It was because of this battle that Modeus came to realize the greatest weapon against a dragon, was another dragon. Modeus then set out on a dangerous quest to capture a dragon egg and raise it so he could save his people. Through daring and blind luck he managed to capture a single dragon egg from the lair of a dragon black dragon. Over the next few years Modeus cared for the egg and eventually it hatched. Modeus then spent the next fifty years ontop of a lone mountain which was on the border between the land of dark elves and the kingdom of the dwarves with his dragon. As the dragon grew older and stronger Modeus created a special harness, reins and saddle to fit the dragon as eventually he would learn how to ride the great beast. Finally after 100 years of training Modeus took to the skies with his great black dragon to save his people and forever etch his name in history. After many great battles against dragons and the races of the dark lands Modeus decided to share his knowledge with the other races and traveled the world gathering eggs from different dragon lairs to raise the First Generation of riders. The High Lord Modeus currently resides within the mountain fortress of High Dragon Hold, located in the eastern part of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. There he works and lives along side the the dwarves of the Steel Hammer clan to teach and equip the future generations of the Dragon Riders.

Dragon Information: Dragons are large powerful creatures that have the ability to fly and breath fire. Some scholars believe that Dragons are serpents and others believe that they are infact reptiles but The High Lord Modeus has proven both of these theories wrong as serpents and reptiles are cold blooded and dragons are warm blooded creatures so in recent years dragons are now in their own species class as "Wyrm". Dragons when they hatch are known as Wyrmlings and start off around the size of a fully grown large dog or small cow and have razor sharp fangs and teeth, though unable to fly or breath fire yet they still pose a threat to any traveler. When a Dragon reaches the age of around two years old they have the ability to fly and breath fire and by this point they have grown to the size of a fully grown warhorse and will continue to increase rapidly in size until they reach the age of fifteen years old at which point their aging and bodily growth slows down as they have become an adult, the size of a newly grown adult is around nine feet in height and eighteen feet in length(nose to tip of the tail) with a wing span of twenty feet(tip to tip). From the age of fifteen onwards a dragon continues to grow in size and length without stopping until they are killed, as it has never been recorded of a dragon dying of old age. When a dragon reaches the age of three-thousand years old they are considered a "Wyrm" as their size and power is incredible, a Wyrm is often atleast two-hundred feet long, ninety feet high and with a wing span to match their length(tip to tip), in recorded history only three Wyrms have ever been seen and they are said to live in the furthest ends of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. Finally is the "Great Wyrm" a dragon who has reached the age of five-thousand years and are the strongest, wisest and most powerful of all creatures to walk and fly across the land. Their size is so great that they are often twice the size of a Wyrm and have to bore out entire mountain ranges to make a suitable lair. Though Great Wyrms are considered a myth among all races there are rumors of one living within the Dark Lands.

Dragon Hibernation: When a dragon hibernates it is often because of shortage of food or merely wishing to take a rest from the world. To hibernate the dragon will return to its lair and seal the majority of the entrance way until only a gap the size of a fully grown human is left which will supply them with enough air to stay alive. When a dragon hibernate their entire body almost shuts down except for their brain which ceases almost all of its activity apart from keeping their hearts and lungs going at a very slow rate, this means that a hibernating dragon also completely stops growing(hence why the silver and white dragons of the high elf lands are thousands of years old and still very small) in order to save energy. To defend itself while hibernating the dragon also slowly lets out small noxious clouds of breath from its nostrils which are harmless to the dragon but deadly to all other creatures, though some brave adventures and treasure hunters create potions to wards off the poison breath for a time as they slay the mighty beast in its sleep.

Dragon Flame: All dragons have the ability to breath fire no matter their colour, the only difference is that depending on the species depends on the colour of the flames, for example the Reds have the standard red/orange flame, Black dragons have black flame, whites have a white flame, so on and so forth. Dragon flame is created from a specialized third lung and organ in the back of the throat. The third lung creates a special type of gas which the organ known as the "ignitors gland" then ignites as they project the volatile gas from their lung. Dragon flame can reach exceptionally high temperatures that can melt almost all known metals with ease and as such the best defense against dragon flame is magic, the one except with these extreme heats is from the Ice Dragon of the Frozen wastes in which the flame doesn't feel hot but infact feels so cold that it burns(think what happens when you get a deodorant burn, it feels cold but burns the skin). In recent years The High Lord Modeus has used dragon flame to forge weapons and armour for his Dragon riders so they are better protected against extreme temperatures and dragon flame.

Below is the guide line to Dragon appearance and colours:

White Dragons: http://paizo.com/image/content/PathfinderChronicles/PZO9207-WhiteDragonWooten.jpg

Silver Dragons: http://www.draconika.com/types/images/silver-dragon.jpg

Purple Dragons: http://steelerstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/purpledragon.jpg

Black Dragons: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs13/f/2007/023/0/b/black_dragon_attack_by_el_grimlock.jpg

Green Dragons: http://www.testriffic.com/resultfiles/23856green-dragon.jpg

Bronze Dragons: http://www.elfwood.com/art/n/a/natalia007/bronze.jpg

Gold Dragons: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs42/f/2009/098/0/c/Gold_Dragon_by_BenWootten.jpg

Red Dragons: http://www.swotti.com/tmp/swotti/ca...50ZXJ0YWLUBWVUDC1NB3ZPZXM=/imgred dragon1.jpg

Blue Dragons: http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/91567-bigthumbnail.jpg

Ice Dragons: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs41/f/2009/004/0/5/Ice_Dragon_by_Ruth_Tay.jpg

The Plot: Im looking for 4+ people to join. These people will play High Lord Modeus's apprentices(modeus is an npc controlled by me as the GM) who will start at the beginning of their apprenticeship. Their dragons are infact between eight and twelve years old and have only really known Modeus and his dragon so they will be slightly uneasy and hostile about getting new masters.. The apprentices will have to complete their studies and task's to fully master and understand their dragon between Modeus sends them all off to help the other races against the dragons and eventually the evil in the dark lands, i will also throw in twists to make the story interesting. You will RP your human/elf/dwarf character aswell as your dragon.

Rules:
1) ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, do it even once and i will kill off your character.
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(5 sentences) for each human/elf/dwarf post and the same for the dragon(in total 2 paragraphs of 5 sentences, minimum)
4) Your dragon starts at being only SMALL and weak, they are not fully grown and powerful yet.
5) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates as you will be fighting powerful monsters and enemies.
6) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
7) Post atleast once per every week.
8) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post.

Character Sheet(Player):
Name:
Race: (Race depends on what colour dragon you will have)
Gender:
Age: (Human/North Men: 16-30. Elves: 50-200. Dwarves: 50-100)
Physical Appearance:
Personality:
Background and How you met Modeus:
Class: Certain races are allowed certain classes, so check below.
Equipment: (NO MAGICAL WEAPONS AND ARMOUR. Those will come later when they are forged for you..)

Character Sheet(Dragon):
Name:
Gender:
Age: Between Eight and Twelve(8-12)
Colour(See below for colours):
Appearance:
Personality:
Abilities:

Dragon Colours
High Elf Dragons: White and Silver
Dark Elf Dragons: Purple and Black
Wood Elf Dragons: Green
Dwarven Dragons: Bronze and Gold
Human Dragons: Red and Blue.
North Men Dragons: Ice Dragon

Classes:

Warrior (Open to All Races): Warriors are completely dedicated to fighting in close combat, often wielding a one handed weapon along with a shield, or a two handed weapon. They are physically strong and are usually seen wearing heavier type of armour like plate mail in combat, to offer them more protection when fighting. Dragon Riders that are of the warrior class are some of the strongest fighters on the battlefield as they, along with their dragon, can hold off hundreds of enemies by themselves simply through standing their ground. Dragon Rider Warriors usually switch between fighting on the back of their dragon and on foot, depending on what they are fighting.

Ranger(Elf) /Archer(North Man/Human) /Rifleman(Dwarf) :Rangers are fighters who have decided that the thick of melee combat is not for them and prefer to attack from afar with a bow/crossbow/rifle. They take their time in picking their targets and can often find the weakest points in any fighters defense allowing them to take out a fully armoured fighter with one or two carefully aimed shots. Dragon Rider Rangers often prefer to remain mounted upon their dragon in the air when fighting, allowing them to stay away from anyone seeking to engage them in melee combat.

Mage (Open to All Races except Dwarf.): Mages are fighters who are completely lacking in skill with any weapon be it melee or ranged, instead they prefer to stand upon the highest points of the battlefield casting both offensive and defensive spells alike to help their allies win the battle. Though mages prefer to use almost all forms of magic(though they cant use holy or nature), they consider two types of magic completely forbidden and will exile or execute any members of their order using them. These two types of magic are: Necromancy, the ability to raise the dead and control them. The also consider Fel Magic(Also known as Warlock Magic) forbidden aswell, as to use Fel Magic the mage becomes defendant on the great power it can offer and will also eventually become corrupted by its dark powers. Dragon Rider mages are powerful opponents to fight as they can use their dragon to channel their magic to increase their power.

Warlock (Human and Dark Elves only): Warlock Magic is universally known as Fel Magic, though mages are forbidden from using this form of magic there are those rare individuals who will teach it for what they believe is "Some evil can only be stopped with another kind of evil". Fel Magic is able to conjour up great fire storms, boil the blood of enemies and destroy the sanity of others, but with this great power comes a price, the corruption of body and soul. The more Fel Magic the warlock uses the more their body and mind are warped, their eyes become darker and eventually glow dark green(the colour of fel magic), they tend to also grow horns from their heads, wings from their backs, along with tail. Eventually warlocks are so warped beyond recognition of their original form that they are shunned by members of every race and hunted down by groups of mages. Dragon Rider Warlocks are some of the most powerful beings known to exist as the use their own dragons as conduits for their dark magic, though this does not harm the dragon permanently, it does however also corrupt their dragons along with them.

Paladin (Open to Dwarf, Human, High Elf): Paladins are members of each race who were given to the Order of the Silver Hand as babies due to being orphans. Throughout their lives these children are taught that all evil most be destroyed and only those with a righteous heart can do so, and to have a righteous heart they must have complete faith in all that is good. Paladins are a specialized type of fighter that wielding both melee weapons and holy magic to increase their effectiveness against evil and especially the undead. Paladins mainly use two handed hammers/swords or a shield and hammer/sword through which they channel their holy magic to smite evil. Dragon Rider Paladins are extremely righteous on the battlefield, often moving to the most desperate parts of the fight to give what help they can as they smite their foes while chanting holy prayers. The Dragon of the dragon rider paladins often have lighter colour scales to the rest of their species.

Druid (Wood Elf Only): Druids are wood elves that have decided that to be at peace one must be at harmony with nature itself and understand it. These Wood Elves tend not to use metal weapons and instead use weapons such as staves and bows, along with complimenting their fighting ability with their nature magic. A Druid will never kill a wild animal unless they absolutely have to, though they do kill green dragons for they believe they disrupt natures balance. Druid magic focuses around nature itself allowing them to talk with plants and trees along with the spirits of the wood to call forth allies such as animals, Druid nature magic also allows them to camouflage themselves. Dragon Rider Druids always have a deep understanding with their dragon and will rarely ever stray far from each other in battle as neither wish to see the other harmed.

Beserker (Dwarf and North Men Only): Beserkers are a form of warrior that forsake heavier armour for lighter armour such as leather armour, to give them better agility and speed. A beserker often wields two weapons such as two axes, swords, hammers, ect so they can cleave through their opponents. Beserkers themselves always believe nothing is impossible as long as you use brute force to get your way and will often charge off to a part of the battlefield where the fighting is thickest just to prove that they are the best fighters around without any sense of self preservation. The beserker blood lust is something that happens when the berserker takes a hit or two and completely fall into their anger, wanting to kill everything around them while ignoring any other incoming hits. A beserker in full bloodlust has been known to cut his way from one side of the battlefield ignoring any and all of his wounds that should of killed him. The Blood Lust often lasts until an hour or two after the battle when the Beserker passes out or dies from his wounds. A Dragon Rider Beserker is THE most fearsome fighter on the battlefield, killing any enemies that get close, a strange and unexplained phenomenon is that when a Beserker enters his bloodlust so does his dragon, in which anything near the two of them has almost no chance of survival.

Now then: Any questions? and feel free to send me a pm with your questions.


Would of added the poll but the poll didnt save so -shrugs- just voice your opinions.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd like to take part in this Rp as a high elf paladin, I will wait to see if it will go ahead before writing a cs.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i was very interested in this Rp the last time and i still am, although i would like to make a new character.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

If I will be able to overcome my laziness and other stuff Ill gladly rejoin.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Would be very interested in getting this RP going again with the same char, looking at the new classes and stuff though, is it still possible for him to be a warrior with lighter armour and dual wielding swords. Liked that style for the character but don't fancy being a beserker


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Would be very interested in getting this RP going again with the same char, looking at the new classes and stuff though, is it still possible for him to be a warrior with lighter armour and dual wielding swords. Liked that style for the character but don't fancy being a beserker


Yes you would be able to but remember certain races can only get certain classes.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I would be interested in joining if you plan on running it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, my characters gonna be the same as last time, merc (warrior) from Bel'angrath. Might tweek a few things, but largely will be the same character


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

So far that's 5 in favor of me re-opening it. Also Angel of Blood, dont forget to go post in: A Life of Adventure xD.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Revan, tell them about the options you wanted to add in the poll but you did not because it failed you XD

I mean about the dragon gameplay, to see if people like the idea or not.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

completely forgot about that, thank you Komanko. Now go post!*jedi mind trick hand wave*

What i was going to add into the poll was if players want to roleplay their own dragons or have other players rp them. If other players rp them then the rp would be better between Rider and Dragon. But we can keep it as you play both rider and dragon.

Example of these:

Komanko plays: His Rider/character and Dragon.

or

Komanko plays: His Rider/character and Angel of Bloods Dragon.
Angel of Blood plays: His Rider/character and Komanko;s Dragon.

Though if we go with option two then we need an even number of players.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

humm, like that idea myself. It could be interesting to RP like that. 
Would you assign the dragon to us, and then us give them a character sheet; or would the rider get to fill out the character sheet? That could make a difference in the way it would be played. Personaly I would have to say the person playing the dragon would need to fill out the character sheet.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Yay, I am santa's\revan's little helper!

Anyway, as I said before both of the options seem cool to me but with a few exceptions. If another player plays your dragon it will be nice if we can have a choice of which dragon to pick ^^ but its not a must have of course because you decide that after all. Also I think you should add slots for players who maybe dont want to play as both but rather play as one of them that said I hope that this wont result in an only dragon or only rider players so thats also up to you.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

komanko said:


> Yay, I am santa'srevan's little helper!
> 
> Anyway, as I said before both of the options seem cool to me but with a few exceptions. If another player plays your dragon it will be nice if we can have a choice of which dragon to pick ^^ but its not a must have of course because you decide that after all. Also I think you should add slots for players who maybe dont want to play as both but rather play as one of them that said I hope that this wont result in an only dragon or only rider players so thats also up to you.


I would prefer it that players atleast play one human/elf/dwarf character and one dragon character(be it their own or someone elses)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

to be honest i dont believe that is a good idea. you are restricting what kind of dragon people get, which restricts them to the combinations with other Rpers, if you want to do it this way i suggest that you can either play a dragon, or a rider, not both. this will help you keep control of each character/dragon, so for example lets say komanko is playing a warrior of some type or what have you, he cannot play a dragon. this will make the Rpers concentrate on solely the one character they are playing and give it the attention and time it needs to grow and add to the Rp.

And to be honest if i had a dragon character i would not take kindly many, if not all, of the characters trying to ride me. im a very proud individual enough as it is and most of my characters take on that persona, bar a few, my dragon would end up eating someone or being the bastard that no one can ride save maybe someone he actually respects. 

anyways my two cents is leave it how it is, that way the dragons are an extension of their rider like they should be and like they are going to be later on in the Rp.




EDIT: If we are going to play like Komanko is suggesting then i can tell you right now im only playing as a dragon, and i plan on being one mean son of a bitch at that too. BUT if we must play a rider im going to be playing my own rider and dragon


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The problem i see with it is that you and the person playing your dragon or vice versa are going to have to work together very closely behind the scenes, which is going to increase the work needed for every update, plus if your RP partner lulls off for a week or something, has to take a break or pull out completely, your now going to have to possibly delay our update, or maybe have to take over your dragon if they leave and be in charge of a character you didn't create.

I can just see it causing quite a few issues


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

At the moment im currently tweaking information and mulling over some new idea's for the roleplay such as:

The players will play their characters and their dragon's will be npc's which i control, due to this ill remove the race and colour(dragon) limits, so at the start of the roleplay for example, you will all be brought to the egg room where you can look over the different eggs and pick one of them(each one will be different in colour and appearance from one another). This meanings ill have the information on what their personality, colour and gender is and in the roleplay the rider gets to decide the name after they hatch.

The reason why i said ill know what the colour is, is because the eggs may or may not have a different colour to when they are a fully grown adult/hatchling. For example a deep grey coloured egg with small spike could be a silver, white or black dragon.

What do you guys think of that?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I would prefer that to two seperate people controlling rider and dragon.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I would prefer that to two seperate people controlling rider and dragon.


What i mean is that the player(those who join) control the rider, and the gm(me) will control the dragons. That way you wont miss out on roleplay with your dragon and it also means that the personalities of Rider and Dragon can be completely different to make roleplay interesting between the two.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

This Definetly seems like the smartest way to go, so you are definetly restarting this then? I will start writing my cs.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> This Definetly seems like the smartest way to go, so you are definetly restarting this then? I will start writing my cs.


I suggest waiting, as im currently working on making the information better/longer xD along with making it easier to read and understand. I suggest waiting until i actually put up the recruitment thread with the finalized information. But either tomorrow evening or wednesday ill post up the Mark II information which includes a few new area's, more information on existing area's, more information on races along with a few MORE dragon species.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I'll make a start on personality and appearance and the things that are universal in all rps.

EDIT: After looking over the classes again i was reminded of WoW, (are you a wow player, if yes what server are you on? I'm on xavius eu) I ask this mainly for actual gameplay because I am going to roll a paladin so should I base my magic of the spells paladins have in wow.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

revan4559 said:


> What i mean is that the player(those who join) control the rider, and the gm(me) will control the dragons. That way you wont miss out on roleplay with your dragon and it also means that the personalities of Rider and Dragon can be completely different to make roleplay interesting between the two.


Aye, what i meant to say was i prefer that idea, than the previous idea


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The following is the first part of : Age of Dragons MK II, tried to post it 3 times now and its too big to be posted in 1 part xD so here is the first part.

Whats new:
2 new dragon species
New dwarf species
New volcanic region
Magic information and spells.

Whats changed:
Split Race and Area information into there own separate parts.




The Land of Em'Ralden:

The Land of Em'Ralden is magnificent land which is home to many great and powerful races. Among these races are the Elves, Dwarves, Humans and the Dragons. The Land itself is divided up into five great kingdoms: The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn which dominates the center of the land, the Home of the Dwarves. The Dense Mystical forest of Ela'Amnor dominates the south of Em'Ralden, the Home of the Wood Elves. To the East of the Kel'Karadorn Mountains lies the Vast plans and forests of Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men(Humans). The White Cities of Az'Neldaren lie to the west surrounded by vast woods, Belonging to the High Elves who they seek to unite their distant cousins the Wood Elves and Dark Elves. To the North West of the Kel'Karadorn and to the North of the Cities of Az'Neldaren lies the icy kingdom of Narg'Aron, The Lands of the Dark Elves, Here they continually battle against the evil that swarms from the Dark Lands to the east. And finally there is the Dark Lands, a vast unexplored land continually shrouded in darkness and night, the evil that pours from this land continually batters itself against the realm of the Dark elves. In recent years a land even further north of the Land of the Dark Elves has been found, where a hardier and more brutal breed of humans have been found, these humans are much larger and heavier built than their southern cousins, these Northern Humans call their land The Frozen Wastes and a sub-group of dwarves has been found in the Volcanic lands to the east of the Kingdom of Men.

Description of each land:

The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn:
In the center of Em'Ralden is The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn, this mountain range dominates the land and its tallest peaks pierce the clouds. This mountain range is thousands of miles long and cuts off the lands of men from the Dark lands, giving men relative peace. Inside The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn live the dwarves who make their homes inside of the great mountains themselves and in the valleys between the mountains. The mountains of Kel'Karadorn are also home to other creatures such as the wild mountain boars which stand at twice the height of a dwarf, the Karadorn black bears which are even bigger than the wild boars. The mountains are also home to the Kel'Karadorn gryphons which the dwarves have earned the trust of, allowing them to use the gryphons as mounts to quickly send messages from dwarven hold to dwarven hold by simply flying over the mountains instead of taking the long labyrinth tunnels that link the dwarven holds together. The tallest mountain within the Kel'Karadorn mountains is Mount Karak'Kazad, the capital of the dwarven kingdom. Karak'Kazad is an grand dwarven city with magnificent statues of their previous kings and greatest warriors, along with being the trading center of the dwarven kingdom. Though there are two creatures that live within the Kel'Karadorn mountains that the dwarves fear and hate, The Gold and Bronze dragons, powerful creatures that have an ever greater love for gold for dwarves themselves and will often attack dwarven holds to steal their riches, to this date of the 2578 dwarven holds that are spread throughout the mountains only 1294 of them are held by the dwarves themselves.

The Mystical forest of Ela'Amnor:
To the south of the great mountain range of Kel'Karadorn is the forest of Ela'Amnor. The forest itself stretches for thousands upon thousands of miles in every directions until it reaches the see. Every so often within the forest are small mountain ranges where the Green dragons are said to reside. Within this forest dwells a great many strange and wonderful creatures which the wood elves have come to care for, some creatures that live within the forest are; boars, bears, giant eagles, deers, wolves, trents(walking/living trees). Of all the creatures that live within Ela'Amnor the most dangerous is the Green Dragon, large powerful creatures that are extremely territorial and have lived within the forest for thousands of years. The green dragons make their home within the few mountains, caves and swamps that are scattered about the forest. Due to their territorial nature green dragons will often attack anything new that they find within their domain, be it animals, other dragons and even the wood elves. Over time the green dragons territories have started to encroach upon the cities of the wood elves which have led to conflicts and many casualties on the elves side, so far the green dragons have burnt down 273 of the wood elves cities just because the dragons did not know that the elves had been living in their territory. The current capital of the wood elves is the city of Ela'Emalar.

Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men(European like):
Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men lies to the south east of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. This kingdom ruled by the mortal race of men have lived here peacefully for the last five-thousand years thanks to the eastern range of the mountains which defends them from the dark lands. Bel'angrath is made up of vast open plains and thick woods. Across the land are the great cities of men which were built after their meetings with the dwarves who taught them how to work metal and stone. In the last two-thousand years the humans have started to have dealings with the Wood elves to the south and it was these elves that taught the race of men how to wield the ways of magic, but as they slowly learnt how to master this new found way of power, The Red and Blue dragons came from the north. These dragons were fleeing from some great danger in the Dark lands where they once resided and came to the lands of Bel'angrath, here they found that Humans were no match for them and started to raze villages and towns so they could have new homes to live. The humans requested aid from the Dwarves but they had problems with the dragons of the earth. The humans then asked for help from the wood elves, but they had their own problems with the dragons of the forest. It seems the humans are left to fight their loosing war against the invading dragons of the north. As the kingdom of men slowly lose their war against the blue and red dragons they are being pushed back towards their capital of Heirensburg.

The Frozen Wastes and the North Men(Viking like): Further north of the land of the Dark Elves lies the frozen wastes, a land completely covered in ice and snow where the days are even shorter and the nights longer. In the far reaches of the north and west of the frozen wastes is the great sea where the North Men send out their large 'dragon' ships in search of food and trade. The North Men themselves are distant cousins of the men of the south lands, the North Men have changed over the years of living in this harsh and hellish environment, they have almost become as tall as an elf and has muscled as a dwarf, making them powerful warriors and hunters. They tend to have light hair which ranges from blondes to reds, fair skin with body paint/tattoo's and dark eyes. The North Men are a hardy people because they must be as there is little food out on the tundra's and usually barely have enough for the even colder winters. The North Men are at war the with the dark lands which is to the east of their lands but that is not what poses the most threat to them. Within the Frozen wastes lives a single species of Dragon, the Ice Dragon, also known as the Frozen Terror. This dragon is said to be a sub-species of blue and silver dragons but others think it is a species of its own as its scales are constantly coated in ice to make it perfectly hidden in the snow along with giving it more armour. Ice Dragons are ambush predators that will often wait for weeks for their prey to come within striking distant. It is said that when High Lord Modeus took some ice dragon eggs to High Hold keep that they frozen the ground they were placed on and remained coated in ice even in the warmer temperature.

The White Cities of Az'Neldaren:
To the west of the Kel'Karadorn mountains is home to the High Elves where they have built their White Cities. These cities can be seen from miles around are said to be the most beautiful things build by any race, although the dwarves disagree. The White Cities themselves are built upon the planes and on the edges of the forests of Az'Neldaren. The planes and forest themselves are also home to other races and creatures other than the High Elves such as the Gnomes and Halflings who for the last one-thousand years have been close friends and allies to the High Elves. On the planes of their great kingdom the High Elves raise and breed some of the best warhorses the world has ever seen along with hundreds and hundreds of miles of wheat and fruit fields which they export to the dwarves and human kingdom of Bel'angrath. In recent years however the peaceful land of Az'Neldaren has come under treat from creatures that were but legends within the land thousands of years ago, these are of course The White and Silver dragons who have spent the last six thousand years in hibernation due to having exhausted all of their food in the time they ruled the skies. After having awaken to find their land changes are new, lesser races there they have set out to reclaim their rightful places as the lands rulers and consume every last thing they can find. Although most of the dragons still make their lairs within the mountains they slept in for so long, many have burnt the White Cities to the ground and now make their homes in the tallest towers and keeps along with the deepest dungeons.

The Icy kingdom of Narg'Aron:
To the north of the kingdom of the High Elves, lies the ice land of Narg'Aron where the Dark Elves make their homes across the icy plains and snow capped mountains. The Dark elves migrated to this land when the race known as "The Elves" split into three groups and traveled to separate lands seeking peace. The icy kingdom of Narg'Aron is inhabited by many creatures that have evolved to shrug off the extreme cold with ease such as the giant tundra wolves, snow bears(polar bears) and the tundra mammoths. The Tundra mammoths are the primary prey for almost all of other creatures that live within this freezing land: the giant tundra wolves which are three times the size of their southern cousins, the snow bears which can take down a fully grown bull mammoth by themselves, The Dark Elves themselves who hunt them for food, and the most fearsome of the northern predators: The Black and Purple Dragons who strike from the frozen skies with precision accuracy with their deadly claws and fangs. Though easily the top of the food chain and awesome predators, the Black and Purple dragons do sometimes sack and burn the towns and cities of the Dark Elves to steal their food or eat the dark elves themselves when food is scarce on the frozen tundra's. Due to this the Dark Elves have decided to purge the dragons from their lands as every town attacked causes casualties, and the Dark Elves need all the able-bodied warriors they can to combat the evil from the Dark Lands.

The Dark Lands:
The Dark lands lie to the east of Narg'Aron and to the North of the eastern spine of the Kel'Karadorn Mountains. Due to the Mountains the humans have been cut off from the dark lands so have lived in relative peace for the last few thousand years. The Dark lands have never been explored as those who venture into it never return. The dark lands themselves are constantly shrouded in darkness and night and very little grows their. Many dark races inhabit this land such as undead, vampires, trolls, werewolves, ettins, giants, liches, warlocks fully consumed by fel magic and many others. Also residing within the dark lands is a group of Humans that have been corrupted by the evil within the dark lands, making them monstrous powerful and brutally evil, they seek nothing but war and slaughter, some believe that these men used to be like the North Men and were corrupted over time, others believe that were created using normal humans and dark magic. Every so often a powerful lord of one of the dark races will gather together an army and launch an attack on the realm of the dark elves but are always forced back. It is said that the Dark lands were once peaceful and full of light before an ancient evil came. This evil is what forced the Red and Blue dragons to flee south and into the lands of men. Now with the Dragons making war upon the Dark elves, the races of the dark lands sense their chance to sweep over the world coming near.

The Volcanic Region of Azgrad'dun:
To the far east of the Kingdom of men and at the very end of the Kel'Karadorn mountains lies a volcanic region of Azgrad'dun, a land almost bare of any plant or animal life save for a few hardy species that can deal with the extreme heat and very little water. Of all creatures that live within this harsh environment the most numeros of them all is the black crag boar, this boar is the main prey for the creatures that live within and ontop of the mountains such as the giant salamander, the multi-headed hydra and of course the resident species of Stone and Shadow dragon. Along with these powerful and deadly creatures lives a sub-group of dwarves that migrated to this dangerous land thousands of years ago, they are called the Deep Dwarves. The Deep Dwarves themselves live within the least volcanic of the mountains where like their western cousins they built great underground cities and fortresses. Although the deep dwarves live in relative peace from the threats of the outside world and the stone dragons, they are plagued by 'Night Terrors' also known as Shadow Dragons, that lurk within the dark tunnels of their land, ambushing and eating anything that passes by them, but there is one thing that has struck a terrible blow to the Deep Dwarves. Their Capital of Aznarl'Dun has been completely destroyed by a group of shadow dragons who have now taken up residency within their capital, many armies have been sent against these dragons and none have returned.


Races and Their Characteristics:

Humans of Bel'Angrath:
Humans are known as a 'Mortal' race due to their shorter lifespans compared to that of the Elves and Dwarves, roughly living up to 80 years old though in the cases of human mages up until their mid one-hundred and fifties. Humans on average stand between five-six feet tall though in some cases can be shorter or taller, range from being thin to rather large in far or muscle. Human hair, eye and skin colour roughly depends on what part of the kingdom they live in those who live near the Volcanic region tend to have darker skin, eyes and hair, while those in the north and west will have lighter skin, eye and hair colour. As a race humans are able to learn and master almost anything they put their minds to within their short life span, be it the way of the warrior, the mystical ways or magic or even the holy arts of a paladin.
Example of Human Paladin: http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6260/arthas1js2.jpg

North Men of the Frozen Wastes:
The North Men of the Frozen wastes are distant cousins of the Humans of Bel'Angrath along with sharing a similar 'mortal' lifespan of roughly 80 years old though in the frozen wastes most North Men don't live passed fifty years old. North Men stand roughly between six and seven feet making them around as tall/slightly shorter than elves and generally have much larger muscles than their southern cousins, making them generally thought of as being either distant ancestors or descendants of the Dwarves of Kel'Karadorn, though there isnt much evidence to back up this theory. North Men skin colour is much paler then humans of the south due to their colder climate though their skin is often covered in black or red tattoo's and paints. Their hair colour is often some form of blonde or red though in some rare cases their hair is a raven black or very dark brown. North Men tend to become some form of warrior, hunter or beserker but in some rare cases a child is found to have magic abilities and is trained by the town 'Shaman'(another mage) in the use of magic.
Example of a North Man Warrior: http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/170/6/3/Vrykul_sketch_by_BlackGuard89.jpg

High Elves of Az'Neldaren:
The High Elves of Az'Neldareb like their cousins the Dark Elves and Wood Elves, along with the stunted race of humanoids called The Dwarves are part of what are known as the 'Eldar' races, races that have lifespans that exceed over two hundred years old and often an elf can live to be several thousands of years old. Originally the High Elves were part of a race simply known as 'The Elves' along with the Dark Elves and Wood elves. The High Elves of Az'Neldaren like other elves stand between six to eight feet tall with rather thin builds that mask their true physical strength. Unlike the other two castes of elves, the High Elves have fair skin, eyes and hair. The hair colour ranges from light blondes to deep silvers and even pure white, their eyes range from blues to greens and on the rare occasion even an eye of each colour, one blue and one green. Like other elves the High elves are masters at magic seemingly to have a natural affinity of it, though unlike the Wood elves they are unable to use nature magic and forbids the use of Fel Magic.
Example of a High Elf Mage: http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war...ter/2008_08/HighElf_NPC_SARUTHIL_THE_SAGE.jpg

Wood Elves of Ela'Amnor:
The Wood Elves of Ela'Amnor like their cousins the Dark Elves and Wood Elves, along with the stunted race of humanoids called The Dwarves are part of what are known as the 'Eldar' races, races that have lifespans that exceed over two hundred years old and often an elf can live to be several thousands of years old. Originally the Wood Elves were part of a race simply known as 'The Elves' along with the Dark Elves and High elves. The Wood Elves like other elves stand between six to eight feet tall with rather thin builds that mask their true physical strength. Due to the area that they live in the Wood Elves have fair skin like the High Elves but have much darker hair and eye colour. Their eye colours range from dark greens to browns and sometime dark amber, their hair colour is always some shade of brown and never anything else. Wood Elves have a natural affinity with magic and nature which gave birth to the practice of druidism and nature magic which only they are able to use and Wood Elves are known to have some of the best archers in the world.
Example of a Wood Elf Ranger: http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/f...asy-roleplay-combat-103/combat103_woodelf.png

Dark Elves of Narg'Aron:
The Dark Elves of Narg'Aron like their cousins the High Elves and Wood Elves, along with the stunted race of humanoids called The Dwarves are part of what are known as the 'Eldar' races, races that have lifespans that exceed over two hundred years old and often an elf can live to be several thousands of years old. Originally the Dark Elves were part of a race simply known as 'The Elves' along with the High Elves and Wood elves. The Dark Elves like other elves stand between six to eight feet tall with rather thin builds that mask their true physical strength. The reasons why they are known as Dark Elves is because of their appearance which makes them appear to be dead and evil when infact they are not. Due to the cold temperature of the frozen north the Dark Elves instead of having fairer skin have very pale grey skin along with very dark hair and eye colour. The hair colour of the Dark elves is often a very dark brown, raven black, a dark grey and in some rare cases a dark silver, their eye colour is also very dark often being a dark blue, brown or in the RAREST of cases purple. Due to their continual battle with the dark lands the Dark Elves have become practitioners of Fel Magic(Warlock Magic) so that they have the power needed to defend not only their own kingdom but the rest of the world aswell.
Example of a Dark Elf Warrior: http://www.dakkadakka.com/s/i/at/2008/8/Kick_Ass_Dark_Elf_Lord-01161027.jpg

Mountain Dwarves of Kel'Karadorn:
The Mountain Dwarves of Kel'Karadorn are universally known as 'The Dwarves' due to the deep dwarves of Azgrad'dun have only been re-discovered within the last one hundred years. Mountain Dwarves like Deep Dwarves, and the three castes of the elves are considered to be an 'Eldar' race as they have a life span which exceeds that of two hundred years old, while the Elves live for thousands of years old, while Mountain and Deep dwarves usually live up to around eight hundred to nine hundred years old though there have been records of dwarves living to one thousand two hundred years old through shear stubbornness. Both Mountain and Deep Dwarves stand between four to five feet high and are extremely well muscled. Mountain Dwarves unlike Deep Dwarves tend to be the more 'fairer' of the two castes of dwarves in appearance, having lighter skin colour and hair colour to usually match that of a human or North man. The colour of Mountain Dwarves hair and beards tend to range in many colours; blacks, reds, grays, blondes, browns though like their deep dwarf cousins they always have either brown eyes or dark grey eyes. Mountain Dwarves are known to be some of the best warriors on the battle field despite their size their physical strength allows them to smash and break through enemy lines with ease. Dwarves are also known for the discovery and use of gun powder.
Example of a Dwarf warrior: http://www.thedragonsegg.net/images/dwarf-warrior_270x270.jpg

Deep Dwarves of Azgrad'dun:
The Deep Dwarves of Azgrad'dun have only been re-discovered within the last one hundred years. Deep Dwarves like Mountain Dwarves, and the three castes of the elves are considered to be an 'Eldar' race as they have a life span which exceeds that of two hundred years old, while the Elves live for thousands of years old, while Mountain and Deep dwarves usually live up to around eight hundred to nine hundred years old though there have been records of dwarves living to one thousand two hundred years old through shear stubbornness. Both Mountain and Deep Dwarves stand between four to five feet high and are extremely well muscled. Deep Dwarves unlike Mountain Dwarves tend to be the much darker of the two castes of dwarves in appearance, having darker skin colour(ranging from dark brown to black) and hair colour. The colour of Deep Dwarves hair and beards tend to range from deep raven black to dark grey and dark brown though like their mountain dwarf cousins they always have either brown eyes or dark grey eyes. Deep Dwarves are known to be some of the most fearsome beserkers on the battle field, some Deep Dwarves beserkers have been known to continue fighting on after being shot by eight arrows and having one of their arms cut off. Dwarves are also known for the discovery and use of gun powder.
Example of Deep Dwarf Beserker: http://www.tentonhammer.com/image/view/37146/preview


The First Rider:
As the war between Dragons and mortals raged on and the Dark elves fight to defend the other races against the Dark lands. A young dark elf named Modeus witnessed a battle between two great dragons in the sky above a small village in the icy land of Narg'Aron. It was Modeus who would later become the First Dragon Rider and save the Dark Elves from the dragon threat for awhile and eventually teach the other races how to tame these great beasts. It was because of this battle that Modeus came to realize the greatest weapon against a dragon, was another dragon. Modeus then set out on a dangerous quest to capture a dragon egg and raise it so he could save his people. Through daring and blind luck he managed to capture a single dragon egg from the lair of a dragon black dragon. Over the next few years Modeus cared for the egg and eventually it hatched. Modeus then spent the next fifty years ontop of a lone mountain which was on the border between the land of dark elves and the kingdom of the dwarves with his dragon. As the dragon grew older and stronger Modeus created a special harness, reins and saddle to fit the dragon as eventually he would learn how to ride the great beast. Finally after 100 years of training Modeus took to the skies with his great black dragon to save his people and forever etch his name in history. After many great battles against dragons and the races of the dark lands Modeus decided to share his knowledge with the other races and traveled the world gathering eggs from different dragon lairs to raise the First Generation of riders. The High Lord Modeus currently resides within the mountain fortress of High Dragon Hold, located in the eastern part of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. There he works and lives along side the the dwarves of the Steel Hammer clan to teach and equip the future generations of the Dragon Riders. Having raised his dragon, Zar'Tharon, from an egg the High Lord Modeus has an unbreakable bond with his dragon along with a deep understanding. Current historians of the Dark Elves believe that currently High Lord Modeus is around 375 year old which is rather young for an elf though he shows much wisdom in his choices, and that his dragon is between 155-200 years old, making Zar'Tharon still very young for a dragon.

Dragon Information: 
Dragons are large powerful creatures that have the ability to fly and breath fire. Some scholars believe that Dragons are serpents and others believe that they are infact reptiles but The High Lord Modeus has proven both of these theories wrong as serpents and reptiles are cold blooded and dragons are warm blooded creatures so in recent years dragons are now in their own species class as "Wyrm". Dragons when they hatch are known as Wyrmlings and start off around two(2) feet long with a rather thin serpent-like body and have razor sharp fangs and teeth, though unable to fly or breath fire yet they still pose a threat to any traveler. When a Dragon reaches the age of around two(2) years old they have the ability to fly and breath fire and by this point they have grown to around ten(10) feet high, twenty(20) feet long and a wing span to match their length from tip to tip and will continue to increase rapidly in size until they reach the age of twenty(20) years old at which point their aging and bodily growth slows down as they have become an adult, the size of a newly grown adult is around thirty-thirty five(30-35) feet in height and fifty-sixty(50-60) feet in length nose to tip of the tail, with a wing span of seventy(70) feet tip to tip. From the age of twenty(20) onwards a dragon continues to grow in size and length without stopping until they are killed, as it has never been recorded of a dragon dying of old age. When a dragon reaches the age of five-hundred(500) years old they are considered a "Wyrm" as their size and power is incredible, a Wyrm is often atleast two-three(200-300, depends on species) hundred feet long, ninety(90) feet high and with a wing span to match their length, nose tip to tip of tail, in recorded history only three Wyrms have ever been seen and they are said to live in the furthest ends of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. Finally is the "Great Wyrm" a dragon who has reached the age of one-thousand(1000) years and are the strongest, wisest and most powerful of all creatures to walk and fly across the land. Their size is so great that they are often triple the size of a Wyrm and have to bore out an entire mountain to make a suitable lair. Though Great Wyrms are considered a myth among all races there are rumors of one living within the Dark Lands.

Dragon Hibernation: 
When a dragon hibernates it is often because of shortage of food or merely wishing to take a rest from the world. To hibernate the dragon will return to its lair and seal the majority of the entrance way until only a gap the size of a fully grown human is left which will supply them with enough air to stay alive. When a dragon hibernate their entire body almost shuts down except for their brain which ceases almost all of its activity apart from keeping their hearts and lungs going at a very slow rate, this means that a hibernating dragon also completely stops growing(hence why the silver and white dragons of the high elf lands are thousands of years old and still very small) in order to save energy. To defend itself while hibernating the dragon also slowly lets out small noxious clouds of breath from its nostrils which are harmless to the dragon but deadly to all other creatures, though some brave adventures and treasure hunters create potions to wards off the poison breath for a time as they slay the mighty beast in its sleep.

Dragon Flame: 
All dragons have the ability to breath fire no matter their colour, the only difference is that depending on the species depends on the colour of the flames, for example the Reds have the standard red/orange flame, Black dragons have black flame, whites have a white flame, so on and so forth. Dragon flame is created from a specialized third lung and organ in the back of the throat. The third lung creates a special type of gas which the organ known as the "ignitors gland" then ignites as they project the volatile gas from their lung. Dragon flame can reach exceptionally high temperatures that can melt almost all known metals with ease and as such the best defense against dragon flame is magic, the one except with these extreme heats is from the Ice Dragon of the Frozen wastes in which the flame doesn't feel hot but infact feels so cold that it burns(think what happens when you get a deodorant burn, it feels cold but burns the skin). In recent years The High Lord Modeus has used dragon flame to forge weapons and armour for his Dragon riders so they are better protected against extreme temperatures and dragon flame.

Dragon appearances:

White Dragons: http://paizo.com/image/content/PathfinderChronicles/PZO9207-WhiteDragonWooten.jpg

Silver Dragons: http://www.draconika.com/types/images/silver-dragon.jpg

Purple Dragons: http://steelerstoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/purpledragon.jpg

Black Dragons: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs13/f/2007/023/0/b/black_dragon_attack_by_el_grimlock.jpg

Green Dragons: http://www.testriffic.com/resultfiles/23856green-dragon.jpg

Bronze Dragons: http://www.draconika.com/types/images/bronze-dragon.jpg

Gold Dragons: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs42/f/2009/098/0/c/Gold_Dragon_by_BenWootten.jpg

Red Dragons: http://www.sff.net/people/laresnick/Clip Art/red-dragon.jpg

Blue Dragons: http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/91567-bigthumbnail.jpg

Ice Dragons: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs41/f/2009/004/0/5/Ice_Dragon_by_Ruth_Tay.jpg

Stone Dragons: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs11/i/2006/249/8/7/Okenuth_by_GENZOMAN.jpg

Shadow Dragons: http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090428182839/forgottenrealms/images/1/1e/1417517-1.jpg


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Part 2.




The Plot: Im looking for 6+ people to join. These people will play High Lord Modeus's apprentices(modeus is an npc controlled by me as the GM) who will start at the beginning of their apprenticeship. Their dragons will be almost ready to hatch and bond with their new riders from the very beginning of their lives. The apprentices will have to complete their studies and task's to fully master and understand their dragon between tasks, Modeus will send them all off to help the other races against the dragons and eventually the evil in the dark lands where they must defeat the latest evil that has arisen, i will also throw in twists to make the story interesting.

Rules:
1) ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, do it even once and i remove you from the roleplay.
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 2 paragraph(5 sentences) for each post.
4) Your dragon starts at being only SMALL and weak, they are not fully grown and powerful yet.
5) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates as you will be fighting powerful monsters and enemies.
6) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
7) Post atleast once per every week.
8) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post.

Character Sheet(Player):
Name:
Race: (Race depends on what colour dragon you will have)
Gender:
Age: (Human/North Men: 16-30. High/Wood/Dark Elves: 50-200. Dwarves/Deep Dwarf: 50-100)

Physical Appearance:

Personality:

Background and How you met Modeus:

Class: Certain races are allowed certain classes, so check below. Classes that use magic need to pick ONE MAJOR spell and TWO MINOR spells from the spell list.(check below class list)

Equipment: (NO MAGICAL WEAPONS AND ARMOUR. Those will come later when they are forged for you..)

Character Sheet(Dragon):
Name:
Gender:
Colour:
Appearance:
Personality:
Rider:

Classes:

Warrior (Open to All Races): Warriors are completely dedicated to fighting in close combat, often wielding a one handed weapon along with a shield, or a two handed weapon. They are physically strong and are usually seen wearing heavier type of armour like plate mail in combat, to offer them more protection when fighting. Dragon Riders that are of the warrior class are some of the strongest fighters on the battlefield as they, along with their dragon, can hold off hundreds of enemies by themselves simply through standing their ground. Dragon Rider Warriors usually switch between fighting on the back of their dragon and on foot, depending on what they are fighting.

Ranger(Elf) /Archer(North Man/Human) /Rifleman(Dwarf) :Rangers are fighters who have decided that the thick of melee combat is not for them and prefer to attack from afar with a bow/crossbow/rifle. They take their time in picking their targets and can often find the weakest points in any fighters defense allowing them to take out a fully armoured fighter with one or two carefully aimed shots. Dragon Rider Rangers often prefer to remain mounted upon their dragon in the air when fighting, allowing them to stay away from anyone seeking to engage them in melee combat.

Mage (Open to All Races except Dwarf.): Mages are fighters who are completely lacking in skill with any weapon be it melee or ranged, instead they prefer to stand upon the highest points of the battlefield casting both offensive and defensive spells alike to help their allies win the battle. Though mages prefer to use almost all forms of magic(though they cant use holy or nature), they consider two types of magic completely forbidden and will exile or execute any members of their order using them. These two types of magic are: Necromancy, the ability to raise the dead and control them. The also consider Fel Magic(Also known as Warlock Magic) forbidden aswell, as to use Fel Magic the mage becomes defendant on the great power it can offer and will also eventually become corrupted by its dark powers. Dragon Rider mages are powerful opponents to fight as they can use their dragon to channel their magic to increase their power.

Warlock (Human and Dark Elves only): Warlock Magic is universally known as Fel Magic, though mages are forbidden from using this form of magic there are those rare individuals who will teach it for what they believe is "Some evil can only be stopped with another kind of evil". Fel Magic is able to conjour up great fire storms, boil the blood of enemies and destroy the sanity of others, but with this great power comes a price, the corruption of body and soul. The more Fel Magic the warlock uses the more their body and mind are warped, their eyes become darker and eventually glow dark green(the colour of fel magic), they tend to also grow horns from their heads, wings from their backs, along with tail. Eventually warlocks are so warped beyond recognition of their original form that they are shunned by members of every race and hunted down by groups of mages. Dragon Rider Warlocks are some of the most powerful beings known to exist as the use their own dragons as conduits for their dark magic, though this does not harm the dragon permanently, it does however also corrupt their dragons along with them.

Paladin (Open to Mountain Dwarf, Human, High Elf): Paladins are members of each race who were given to the Order of the Silver Hand as babies due to being orphans. Throughout their lives these children are taught that all evil most be destroyed and only those with a righteous heart can do so, and to have a righteous heart they must have complete faith in all that is good. Paladins are a specialized type of fighter that wielding both melee weapons and holy magic to increase their effectiveness against evil and especially the undead. Paladins mainly use two handed hammers/swords or a shield and hammer/sword through which they channel their holy magic to smite evil. Dragon Rider Paladins are extremely righteous on the battlefield, often moving to the most desperate parts of the fight to give what help they can as they smite their foes while chanting holy prayers. The Dragon of the dragon rider paladins often have lighter colour scales to the rest of their species.

Druid (Wood Elf Only): Druids are wood elves that have decided that to be at peace one must be at harmony with nature itself and understand it. These Wood Elves tend not to use metal weapons and instead use weapons such as staves and bows, along with complimenting their fighting ability with their nature magic. A Druid will never kill a wild animal unless they absolutely have to, though they do kill green dragons for they believe they disrupt natures balance. Druid magic focuses around nature itself allowing them to talk with plants and trees along with the spirits of the wood to call forth allies such as animals, Druid nature magic also allows them to camouflage themselves. Dragon Rider Druids always have a deep understanding with their dragon and will rarely ever stray far from each other in battle as neither wish to see the other harmed.

Beserker (Mountain/Deep Dwarf and North Men Only): Beserkers are a form of warrior that forsake heavier armour for lighter armour such as leather armour, to give them better agility and speed. A beserker often wields two weapons such as two axes, swords, hammers, ect so they can cleave through their opponents. Beserkers themselves always believe nothing is impossible as long as you use brute force to get your way and will often charge off to a part of the battlefield where the fighting is thickest just to prove that they are the best fighters around without any sense of self preservation. The beserker blood lust is something that happens when the berserker takes a hit or two and completely fall into their anger, wanting to kill everything around them while ignoring any other incoming hits. A beserker in full bloodlust has been known to cut his way from one side of the battlefield ignoring any and all of his wounds that should of killed him. The Blood Lust often lasts until an hour or two after the battle when the Beserker passes out or dies from his wounds. A Dragon Rider Beserker is THE most fearsome fighter on the battlefield, killing any enemies that get close, a strange and unexplained phenomenon is that when a Beserker enters his bloodlust so does his dragon, in which anything near the two of them has almost no chance of survival.


Types of Magic and Their Uses:

Arcane(Mage) Magic: Arcane magic, also known as mage magic, is the use of elemental forms of magic, such as water, ice, fire, lightning and so on. Arcane Magic is able to create both destructive and defensive spells such as; destructive fire balls, powerful shields to protect the mage from harm, levitation, teleportation and scrying(locating) important items or people. Like all magic using spells too much drains the casters stamina and makes them tired so be responsible in your spell casting.
Major Spells: Fire Ball, Lightning Bolt, Elemental Shield(Fire, Water, Ice, Lightning) or Elemental summoning(Magma and Tempest)
Minor Spells: Levitation, Scrying, Flaming Weapon, Freezing Weapon, Acidic Weapon, Conjour Light, Magical Flare.

Fel(Warlock) Magic: Fel Magic, also known as warlock magic, is the use of dark and daemonic magic that has great power but also corrupts the wielder. Fel Magic is specifically designed to destroy your opponents either physically or mentally. Like all magic using spells too much drains the casters stamina and makes them tired so be responsible in your spell casting.
Major Spells: Fel Fire Storm, Boil Blood, Conjour Fear(makes the person see the thing they fear most) or dark summoning(Imp and Void Creature)
Minor Spells: Fel Fire Bolt, Fel Lightning Bolt, Create Night(completely darkens the area and puts out all lights).

Holy(Paladin) Magic: Holy Magic, also known as Paladin Magic, is the use of holy magic to help others and smite all evil. Holy Magic is able to summon up holy light to heal wounds, smite and destroy undead and banish daemons. Like all magic using spells too much drains the casters stamina and makes them tired so be responsible in your spell casting.
Major Spells: Healing Light, Smite Undead, Holy Shield, Banish Daemon.
Minor Spells: Weapon of Light(holy weapon), Minor Healing Light, Cure poison.

Nature(Druid) Magic: Nature Magic, also known as Druid Magic, steams from using the power of nature itself. Nature Magic has the ability to heal wounds, summon the spirits of nature to aid you, and magically hide yourself from view. Like all magic using spells too much drains the casters stamina and makes them tired so be responsible in your spell casting.
Major Spells: Natures Healing Touch, Summon Nature Spirits(Treeman, ghost wolf, Earth elemental), Poisoned Arrow.
Minor Spells: Cure Poison, Call animal(wolf, bear, unicorn), camouflage self(and group). 



Now then: Any questions? and feel free to send me a pm with your questions.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

So what do you lot think of the newest version + new information, race, and dragon species? Also can i get you to say "Yes or no" to re-opening it so i have a record, looking for ATLEAST 6 yeses before i reopen.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As I said before its a yes, and the new info as I told you before also Is nice ^^ Looking forward for this.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

like i said above yes


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it, like the changes you've made and really want to see it going again. Yes for me


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes from me,


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Got my vote for a yes :good:


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, we can either wait for one more yes or i could put up the recruitment thread and just see how many people join, what would you guys like to do?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I say whack the recruitment thread up now, imagine you will get at least one more person to make 6, and probably more


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^seconded,


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Don't really think it matters, you can either open a recruit thread or stay with this one for now. It will no difference at all and the decision is up to you.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i wasnt in the old one but i read a few post i would love to join
ooops did not read when last post was please ingnore


----------

